# Help from experienced GSD owners please!



## gsdgirl00 (Oct 6, 2014)

:help: Hi, I'm 14 years old and have been inlove :wub: with German Shepherds my WHOLE life. I'd like to think that they run in my blood :rofl:. My grandparents owned one when I was born. Her name was Pepsi (after the drink ) and we honestly had the strongest bond. When ever I cried, she would howl and whine apparently and I would get piggy backs, be able to eat her food (with no complaints from her) and hang with her in her massive crate. She sadly died of cancer when I was 3. My Gran loved her so much that she has never been able to own another dog. Besides that, multiple people in my family own and have owned German Shepherds.

We own a home and are going through breed options. I have done a fair amount of research, but I can't say that I'm not biased with my love of GSDs. And am currently in the process of trying to earn one.
My family is fairly active and would be able to commit to daily walk/runs and obedience training (maybe also scent training) (I've also done research on clubs in my area). Although our backyard isn't the largest, we live next door to a recreational reserve so I'm hoping that that makes up for it.
My mum runs an at-home daycare and we plan on getting a puppy (of any breed) and I'd like to know how you think that would affect a German Shepherd. It would also be the same kids.

We also own two rabbits, but may find them better homes if they would be in too much danger.

Please, please, please let me know what you think, if my family could handle it and also pros and cons of owning a GSD and pros and cons of each gender

xx


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

Your Grandparents GSD sounded like a great dog. Definately be sure to find one from a reputable breeder first of all, for tempermental & health reasons. Yes, needs an active home - GSD's have tons & tons of energy. If they don't get exercise, they will get into trouble. They are shadow dogs that will attach themselves to one family member & you will be walking around as if you have a dog literally attached to your body lol! They need to be with their people & should not be kept as an outside dog. They are big babies at times & very vocal. My GSD would wine & grumble & groan. If he saw another dog on a leash he would make noises as if he was dying! I got him past that though. They are very strong dogs that if you are not in charge, they will take charge & that is not good, especially because of their size & strength. They need training & strong leadership. They are a protective breed, so you have to be sure to socialize them so that they do not become overprotective. They are loyal & loving. Out of all the dogs I have ever owned in my 43 years, GSD's are my favorites, but they are not dogs for people who are couch potatoes!

As for the rabbits, slow introductions? As far as the day care, the dog should never be left alone with the kids, no matter what, which I am sure your mum does not leave the kids alone. My last GSD was a biter, he bit a kid, so I am always wary around kids because they are powerful dogs and all dogs can be unpredictable. 

Good luck & please update on what you end up getting! You can always come to this forum throughout all the stages of your puppy's life to find some great advice.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

WELCOME GSDgirl, and good for you researching!

The biggest thing is training and proper socializing and if the WHOLE family is on board, sounds like it could work. 

Are you in the USA, Canada or overseas? Someone here may be able to recommend a good reputable breeder for you.

Wishing you the best of luck!
Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the first thing I would check on, is your homeowners/mom's daycare insurance.

Many insurances now will not cover a german shepherd in your home , having a daycare may also . 

You've gotten some great tips/info above, but I would suggest checking on your homeowners first, it would be devastating to get a puppy and find out your homeowners is going to cancel because of the breed


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

You have brought back so many memories for me. When I was 14, my Dad bought me a GSD pup for my birthday. That was the best birthday gift I have ever received.
The dog was mine. 
But the reality was that the dog was a family dog. Your life is going to change a lot and that's when the family steps in. So make sure what ever breed you decide to get that the whole family is in on it. Lucky for me, both my parents were German Shepherd people.
Good luck. You sound like a mature young lady and with your parents guidance, I'm sure you will make the right decision for you and your family.


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is an interesting article on the topic of Male vs Female GSD's. It is written by a Veterinarian who is also a highly respected GSD breeder.

Male vs Female


I adore dogs of all types, have never been without at least one in 38 years of marriage, and have owned 5 GSD's over the years. That being said, I'm not sure as a parent I would leave my child at a home that had a dog of any breed.

The herding instinct can be so strong in the working breeds. One of our dogs, now passed away, nipped a little girl on the rear end (very gently) because she came running full speed ahead towards my husband while they were out for a walk. He saw it coming, made the dog sit, had the leash tight, and still it all happened so quickly. I believe she was trying to steer the child away from my husband. She had never before or after bitten anyone. 

All that to say...dogs and fast moving young kids are a tricky combination.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're so ready to ditch your rabbits for the dog, how easy is it gonna be for you to ditch the dog for something else new?


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

I second what other posters are have been saying, I'm not sure I have too much to add so far. You'll get good advice here! As far as the difference between the males and the females, the males are going to be bigger and stronger. In my experience, the males are generally much more laid back and relaxed, while the females end up more likely to be higher strung and more difficult to handle, mostly after their first heat. I'm sure it varies, especially depending on what lines are in play, but that's been my experience.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> the first thing I would check on, is your homeowners/mom's daycare insurance.
> 
> Many insurances now will not cover a german shepherd in your home , having a daycare may also .
> 
> You've gotten some great tips/info above, but I would suggest checking on your homeowners first, it would be devastating to get a puppy and find out your homeowners is going to cancel because of the breed


Adding to this post, GSD puppies bite A LOT. Please make sure you are able to keep it away from the children in your parents care. We live in a Law suite happy society so I would not take the chance of someone elses child receiving even a play bite. The parents of the child might not understand.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I believe many German Shepherds are exceptional with small children, but I would worry what the daycare parent's perception might be if there is a GSD in the home. When I took my dog to the vet this weekend people in the waiting room were initially intimidated (and my dog is so not scary). I just wonder if some parents wouldn't want to deal with it and would go to a different daycare.

Good luck!


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate to say this & hope no one takes it wrong, as I have owned 3 of the following breeds in my life & never had a bite, but I would not let my kids go to a house where there is a GSD, pittbull, rottie, Akita, etc. running free. You just never know & some people are just not responsible. I also realize all dog breeds bite....

My dog was the nicest family GSD, but he bit a child out of the blue & ever since then I learned a huge lesson - I never let him around children when I am not present. Every time one of my children's friends came over, he was gated & with me.

I just doubt that many parents would feel comfortable dropping their kids off at a daycare with a GSD. I agree with the prey drive thing - they chase & if the dog bites it would be awful for everyone involved.

Now we are just assuming you will let the dog interact with the kids - maybe your family already plans on keeping your new dog seperate from the day care.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

robk said:


> Adding to this post, GSD puppies bite A LOT. Please make sure you are able to keep it away from the children in your parents care. We live in a Law suite happy society so I would not take the chance of someone elses child receiving even a play bite. The parents of the child might not understand.


This. This is a really good point that I hadn't thought of. Even play bites from gsd puppies can be painful and they can break the skin of an adult by accident. Puppy teeth are SHARP. Not to mention the fact that small children will not know how to handle a puppy properly, and that could result in the puppy getting amped up and even more likely to bite someone.
If you absolutely must have his breed, just be sure to check your insurance, and be absolutely sure that you keep he puppy away from the kids for yours, the puppy's, and the kids' sakes.
I would think that you'd have to notify the children's parents about the dog, and they might not like the idea. Even if you're a responsible dog owner, I'd be a little wary of letting my kids go to someone's house all day with a powerful breed of dog that I don't know, especially with such an unfortunate reputation.


----------



## gsdgirl00 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, first of all, thank you for all of your replies. Each and everyone of you really helped me out, whatever the nature of the comment. I will not be getting rid of my babies (my bunnies lol), dad was just going through a phase where he was worried about hunting instincts and such, and I also did additional research. We own our house so no house owner problems here. And yes, our GSD will be fenced when the kids are around. We have a long run shape thing along one side of our house and plan to fence that part away from the backyard. We also have super supportive parents that attend. The biting thing was also an extremely valid point, but every puppy is going to bite while they're teething, so it's impossible to just say no to a particular breed just because of that. And if you provide him with enough objects to chew on, it should minimise the biting, right?
I also plan on taking him to puppy school (and life long training) and socialising him with all the dogs on my street, my school friends, walks around busy parks and the cat towards our back incase she gets over the fence so he won't freak out. Yes. It's a him . I found a registered breeder in Sydney and she has a male puppy with all the qualities we needed as a family. We won't be able to bring him home until January tho


----------

